# How does robert pattinson have a recessed maxilla but a decent jaw???



## animo123 (Jun 23, 2020)

Title


----------



## zeroshame (Jun 23, 2020)

Genetics?


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jun 23, 2020)

Pics pls


----------



## deer (Jun 23, 2020)

Photos dude


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 23, 2020)

beautiful thread full of pics. here are some more


----------



## needsolution (Jun 23, 2020)

may be because recessed maxilla doesnt automatically mean that u will have shit features, just better facial development greater chance on better features


----------



## animo123 (Jun 23, 2020)

I thought if you didnt mew you'd have a recessed maxilla and jaw?
Guess it was genetics then


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 23, 2020)

that's not a decent jaw that's a god tier jaw


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Jun 23, 2020)

He’s upswung


----------



## PrisonMike (Jun 23, 2020)

Perhaps Robert Pattinson had a well developed upswung face until some point in his life where he started developing poor oral posture. Your mandible rarely recedes after proper development. However, your maxilla can recess after good development if good oral posture is not maintained.


----------



## King Kali (Jul 4, 2020)

fuck i have same side profile as him forward grown jaw and chin but same super recessed maxilla and missing brow ridge


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 4, 2020)

King Kali said:


> fuck i have same side profile as him forward grown jaw and chin but same super recessed maxilla and missing brow ridge


His browridge is good though. No UEE. His zygos are good too.


----------



## King Kali (Jul 4, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> His browridge is good though. No UEE. His zygos are good too.


look at his browridge from the side it's clearly bad 
I've the same browridge and just like him my browridge looks good from the front


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 4, 2020)

King Kali said:


> look at his browridge from the side it's clearly bad
> I've the same browridge and just like him my browridge looks good from the front


Look at the ridge on his eyebrows themselves. His glabella is bad though.


----------



## King Kali (Jul 4, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> Look at the ridge on his eyebrows themselves. His glabella is bad though.


i don't see it


----------



## Bishop (Jul 4, 2020)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> beautiful thread full of pics. here are some more


That's not a recessed maxilla


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 4, 2020)

Bishop said:


> That's not a recessed maxilla


It’s flat but his lower maxilla is great. Just look at his downturned nose and maxillary triangle.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 4, 2020)

animo123 said:


> Title


He doesnt have a decent jaw he has one of the best in hollywood


----------



## 000 (Jul 4, 2020)

animo123 said:


> Title


Pics?


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jul 4, 2020)

Mandibular definition is mostly determined by your masseter muscle.


----------

